# QEMU Virtual CPU Allgemeine Fragen

## dacabo

Und zwar würde ich gerne auf diesem VServer ein Gentoo Linux 64bit aufsetzen:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 2

model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.3

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3074.358

cache size      : 4096 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 4

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6148.71

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Nun die Fragen:

Was wäre als CPU Type im Kernel am besten?

Die CFLAGS würde ich gerne so generisch wie möglich halten, sodass die Maschine auch auf einem anderen 64Bit System bootet. Was wäre da zu empfehlen?

----------

## boospy

Welch Zufall, ich hatte das gleiche Problem, wenn mans weis ist die Lösung ja echt einfach.

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20014/allgemine-cflags-f-r-eine-vm.html

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

lg

boospy

----------

## slick

Sofern du nicht 

 *Quote:*   

> ... so generisch wie möglich ...

 

sein möchtest, empfehle ich 

```
qemu -cpu host ...
```

Damit wird die Host CPU (auf Kosten einer schlechteren Portierbarkeit der VM auf andere Hosts mit anderer CPU) "durchgereicht", was performanter ist. Damit kann man anschliessend in der VM die Optimierung entsprechend der Host-CPU setzen und so das Maximum herauskitzeln.

siehe http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Tuning_KVM

----------

